# Building a shooting range for archerfish.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a 29 gallon tall brackish tank with 3 archerfish about 3 inches in length, a spotted african leaf fish of about the same size, as well as a similarly sized figure eight puffer, in stead of lowering the water level in the tank, I want to build an acrylic enclosure that I can set on top of my tank that has branches so I can watch my archerfish spit at the crickets I feed them, something I have not seen yet.

What would be the best way to build it?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Great idea, are you planning to cover the whole tank or a portion?
What sort of filter do you have a HOB would be a pain to work into the space.
Are you thinking 5 sided acrylic box on top of the tank? Would you put ledges around the bottom to sit on edge of tank? How about a door for access. Any ideas on how to keep branches from falling in? or will they come out of the tank into inclosure? You could place them diagonally accross enclosure resting on ledge around bottom.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ill post a pic soon of my tank with a rough image of my current design. it will be foursided, and I will place it where vetween the front of the tank and the lid on the hood which I will lift up and use it as a fith wall.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

There is the tank, what I want to build will sit there when I feed crickets, and after the feeding I want to be able to remove and close the lid.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like it will be hard especilally with the angle of the hood lid when open. It should sit well on the lip on the edge of the tank though.
So am thinking a plexi glass box sitting on lip, with a thin flat perch running accross lenght (could also be clear plexi) with a small shelf or two to put crickets on, they crawl along perch and get shot off.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Or instead of shelves, how about a hole you can screw a small jar in on side, just above perch, put crickets in jar, screw into place, then they crawl out onto perch.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I like your idea about the jar!!!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, let me know how it goes. If you cut the hole and it does not work, cut a hole in the lid and glue the lid in the hole.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I came across this and thought of your tank...
Top of tank enclosure
Not the same as your doing but might give you ideas.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks that actually gave me a really good Idea.


----------

